# 2 betta need name!!



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2659&pictureid=18056
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2659&pictureid=18039
Help me come up with names for my fish


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

*Names*



Bresn said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2659&pictureid=18056
> http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2659&pictureid=18039
> Help me come up with names for my fish



Nice Fishies 
how about Turbo and Trouble?
[I'm watching 'Marley & Me: puppy years]


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Crimson and Indigo?


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm going to wait for more people.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

roadplug said:


> Nice Fishies
> [how about Turbo and Trouble?]


 
Thanks,I will think about turbo


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

For the red one i would name him Ceasar or Zuko. I would name the blue one Either Brutus or Sokka.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

GrellxUndertaker said:


> For the red one i would name him Ceasar or Zuko. I would name the blue one Either Brutus or Sokka.


You watch "Avatar:The Last Airbender''?


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

>> Yes i do....Is that a bad thing? Its good if you ask me.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

GrellxUndertaker said:


> >> Yes i do....Is that a bad thing? Its good if you ask me.


No wonder why you said Zuko and Sokka-.-


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

I couldn't think of anything else and i wanted to help...T.T i'm not that creative.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

GrellxUndertaker said:


> I couldn't think of anything else and i wanted to help...T.T i'm not that creative.


 It's ok(Pat on back)


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

Alright ^^


----------



## stripedsocks (Aug 20, 2011)

The red one is very pretty, I would personally name it Gambit o3o (my favorite of the x-men) As for the blue one, I thought of Mori. (short for Morimoto the iron chef )


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

How about Caliente for the red one and Azul for that beutiful blue guy


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

Any more people?


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

No one?


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

I still need more names for red fish hello?


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

Crimson Dynamo, you could call him Dyna. [I would if i had a red one. I love the Iron man cartoons.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

How about Lance or Rojo (red in Spanish)


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

hehe for some reason when i saw them i immediately thought of naming them

ramen and rice

or

double trouble


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Mistress said:


> hehe for some reason when i saw them i immediately thought of naming them
> 
> ramen and rice
> 
> ...


Man, now I want to get two fish just to call them "Fish n' Chips"

XD


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

Those names will all go to the pull for the red fish's pull,but I set it for 30 days...(NOOOOOO!!!)


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

Red fish's pull
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=80470


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

hahahaha!! bahamut totally didnt' think of that pair !! fish n chips !! that's so good !!


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

10 more days and the pull ends.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

The name that win with go in a super short pull with the names I like!


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

Waiting...


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

Is Azul a female name because it's a he.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Azul just means blue. Could be good for boy or girl


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok thanks.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

I like Mori the best. That's a name from Ouran High School Host Club. (I love anime)


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

Zeus and Hera


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm done-.-


----------

